

PHP Design Patterns: An Introduction - nsnihalsahu
https://leanpub.com/designpatternsphp/

======
sprkyco
[http://disqus.com/nihalsahu/](http://disqus.com/nihalsahu/) 14 years old and
writing design patterns for PHP. My feelings of inadequacy cannot be put into
text.

